# Fuchai Glo



## Dubz (6/9/17)

*TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS*

Size：88.0*47.3*32.3 mm

Main material: Aluminum alloy+Zinc Alloy

Display：0.96〞TFT color screen

Wattage range：10W-230W

Temperature range：100℃-300℃/200℉-570℉

Voltage input：6.4V-8.4V

Voltage output：1.0V-7.5V

Max output current：35A

Battery support: Dual 18650

Working modes：POWER/SS/ Ti1/ Ni200/TCR

Resistance range：0.05Ω-3.0Ω

Coil supporting：Kanthal/SS(304/316/317)/Titanium/Ni200/TCR

Support USB charging：DC 5V/2.5A

Support USB upgrading

Optional LED colors, support customized colors

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (6/9/17)

Totally kick-ass concept, but I don't know if I am loving the shape of it


----------



## Roodt (6/9/17)

Why so many mods with lights lately? Did vaping turn into the fast and furious? Maybe that led lighting is a big thing in China? 

Personally i just don't get it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (7/9/17)

Roodt said:


> Why so many mods with lights lately? Did vaping turn into the fast and furious? Maybe that led lighting is a big thing in China?
> 
> Personally i just don't get it.


It seems like some people want less battery life...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roodt (7/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> It seems like some people want less battery life...



It would appear that way, and yet most of us carry massive mods around to increase battery life...


----------



## StompieZA (7/9/17)

Seems like they took a step backwards from the Fuchai 213 in the shape department. The disco lights also seems stupid, less battery life in the end even though LED lights probably dont take much battery


----------

